# Well, that was a bust... and yet not.



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's an update from my thread about first time hunting. I guess we are going to chalk this one up to a big ole learning experience. My son waited until Monday to go out hunting because we had a lot of rain over the weekend and also to give it time for the other hunters to thin out a bit. John said that when he and his friend got to the park, there weren't any other hunters there camping. But he didn't think anything of it. The next day they figured out why. Apparently in that park you can only hunt with a bow or a muzzle loader. Thankfully he saw the signs and didn't get into any trouble. But he did come back home the next day empty handed. I was really frustrated because we put money that we didn't really have, into the whole thing and of course he didn't get to do any hunting. He still could have gone out again because we found two other parks that he could use the rifle at, but I think that he lost a lot of his eagerness when he got so very cold his first pre-dawn morning. However, I was talking about what was going on, on my facebook wall and an old friend from high school offered my son an apprenticeship with his outfitting service. So in a couple of weeks my son will be going to western Oklahoma to learn how to be a waterfowl guide. The plan is for him to learn about duck and goose hunting, earn a small bit of money, and actually get to hunt and bring home as much meat as he can. My friend said that a lot of his clients don't even want the ducks and geese they shoot because they don't know how to prepare it, so he will be sending a bunch home with my son. I am thrilled on so many levels. John will get some very much needed mentoring, we will get some food for our freezer and he will learn a trade that might help him in future jobs. Now to toughen him up a bit... 'cause I know that if he thought that a November morning was cold, he is going to have quite a shock at a December morning in waders. LOL Thanks y'all for all of your help. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

EXCELLENT!:thumb:


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

A secret I have learned is to ear before going out so you have the internal heat from digesting food. It does help to keep warmer. Something that doesn't make you sleepy but gives you energy.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Free ducks and geese AND some pay? Great!!!

Too bad on the weather and the rules about the bow hunting and muzzle loading only.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

And you can bet he will get some deer hunting connections in that setup, so he will be bring back some deer meat soon enough too.


----------

